# ViP622 Really starting to (&%(#^#% me off!



## phobos512 (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok, I have a problem with my "new" ViP622. The 622 I now have was sent to replace a 622 that kept having the HDMI video signal go out on HD channels (it would have audio but no video - only recoverable by unplugging - happened ~5 times, they FINALLY sent a replacement).

I've had this 622 about three weeks. It has now twice - once today and once last weekend - had a green screen freeze / reboot which is something I've never encountered before. Both times it was while watching a recording off the DVR (same show as a matter of fact). What is going on?? Should I call Dish and demand yet another replacement? This is probably my ~5th 622 in the past 5 years - I wish I could upgrade but I haven't been offered an upgrade to a 722, well, ever. It took months of those reboots to convince Dish there was something wrong with my last 622.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, call and complain - your payable service is interrupting by failing device.


----------



## DanB_DISH (Jan 9, 2011)

Has anybody checked your installation? I will be happy to take a moment with you to review upgrade options! Just PM me if you'd like assistance!


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

If you have the Service Plan have a tech come out and install the new replacement. Any 622 family receiver (622/722/722k) is replaceable by any 622 family receiver. Just ask them to install a 722/722k and as long as they have one on their van it won't be a problem.

This will also allow tech will also check out your installation. One thing to make sure and have him check is that your electrical outlet is wired properly. Having your receiver plugged into an outlet with the hot/neutral reversed can cause many random issues, yet take a while to really screw it up to the point it needs to be replaced. I see it all the time, even in new houses.


----------



## phobos512 (Nov 20, 2007)

It has happened three more times now, and an additional time where it crashed to a black screen instead of a green screen. I talked with Dish again and have been told on two different calls that the next time they'd set me up with another replacement. Yeargh....And no, no one's checked the installation since the install, and I do have a service plan. They just send the new box and I swap it out for the new one, that's how I've always done it.

Daniel, you'll have a PM shortly.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Question out of curiosity.

Out there in Ridgecrest do you get a Dish field tech or, as I do, a "subcontractor" (meaning a random guy with an old small pickup) to a contractor (based I think in Omaha or some place) to Dish.

In my case, the subcontractor may or may not show up with any DVR or a dish or anything in his pickup but a short ladder regardless of what the work order might say. He will know less about the technology of satellite service and equipment than I did when I got my first Echostar C-band in 1988.

Not that I blame him, as Dish pays the contractor some number like $99, the contractor pays the subcontractor some number like $37.50, and he drives 186 miles roundtrip to get to my house.

I'm only mentioning this because I know Ridgecrest, like my town, is a long walk from any urban area and the Dish CSRs/TSRs don't seem to know much about the whole contractor-subcontractor thing.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

"gtal98" said:


> If you have the Service Plan have a tech come out and install the new replacement. Any 622 family receiver (622/722/722k) is replaceable by any 622 family receiver. Just ask them to install a 722/722k and as long as they have one on their van it won't be a problem.
> 
> This will also allow tech will also check out your installation. One thing to make sure and have him check is that your electrical outlet is wired properly. Having your receiver plugged into an outlet with the hot/neutral reversed can cause many random issues, yet take a while to really screw it up to the point it needs to be replaced. I see it all the time, even in new houses.


I have the same problem. But, I purchased my receiver from a non DISH sales point. Would DISH still replace the receiver?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SeaBeagle said:


> I have the same problem. But, I purchased my receiver from a non DISH sales point. Would DISH still replace the receiver?


Yes, but be sure it's still in same status - owned ! Without PP you'll pay full price for s/h.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

This does not always mean it is a receiver problem. The first thing I would do is try another HDMI cable. If that cable is the same as the first one, and still does not work, get a different (meaning brand) of HDMI cable and try that. Be sure it is new, not an old spec one.

And don't try the HDMI cable on something else to see if that is the problem. Even if it does work on another electronic device does not mean it will work with the receiver. There are countless people who have learned this after tearing their hair out.

The problem described in the OP is a classic sign of needing to try a different cable.


----------

